# Any Traincase Ideas??



## Mac2Perfection (Oct 24, 2009)

*Hey guys this is my first post hehe..I know wrong forum to introduce myself..but recently I've started collecting MAC and my collection has grown since 6 months..but I need a traincase to hold my foundation/face products, blushes, msfs, and some e/s..would anyone know besides sephora or yazmo.com that sells good traincases with some dividers..like pretty good qualities as the mention companies..I'd really appreciate it thanks*


----------



## User27 (Oct 26, 2009)

****


----------

